# Ausführen einer Batch-Datei in Java



## blaiso (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Batch-datei erstellt und möchte aus einem Java-Programm diese Datei ausführen; aber es geht nicht.
Die Batch -Datei mit Namen "start.bat" sieht so aus:

cmd C:/Programme/eclipse/pvpp/JavaSource/DSMLCLSPM; zimpl -o solveme -t mps tsp.dat tsp.zpl

Mit dem Befehl Runtime.getRuntime.exec("cmd C:/Programme/eclipse/pvpp/JavaSource/DSMLCLSPM/start.bat") habe ich versucht, die Datei auszuführen. Leider ohne Erfolg.
Kann jemand mir bitte helfen?

Viele Grüße
Blaiso


----------



## zerix (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hast du mal versucht den Befehl aus dem Batch-File in  deinem Source-Code einzutragen und auszuführen?

Passiert überhaupt nichts oder kommt ne Fehlermeldung?

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/269660-exec-und-batchdateien.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Kulabac (14. Mai 2007)

Hmm ... ich hatte mal einen ähnlichen Fehler, den ich auch nicht wirklich lösen konnte. Kam dabei auf die "Komplexität" der Batch-Dateien an. Also mit if-Abfragen und so ... hab da rausgefunden, dass (bei mir) grundsätzlich nur die ersten 7 Zeilen einer Batch-Datei ausgeführt wurden und alles andere wurde ignoriert. Selbst wenn in der ersten Zeile ein goTo-Befehl stand.


Aber lass vor dem Namen der Batch-Datei mal das "cmd" weg, vielleicht geht's ja dann


----------

